# Army Mule. WWII



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

... Greetings fellow enthusiasts. Sometimes the most appropriate transport vehicle, not a motorcycle or a jeep. Indeed, to reach places through mountains or forests, with the mules is simply the best.
I edit a picture of a mule to carry weapons and ammunition to the army during WWII Australian.
--------------------------------------
http://zurribui.ucoz.com/A33.jpg
--------------------------------------
http://zurribulli.ucoz.com/index.html
--------------------------------------
To see more pictures of this mule and more animals to go:
------------------------------------------------------------------
- Enter my website.
- Scale 1 / 10.
- Location: Far West / Animales.
---------------------------------------------- Sincerely ... Jorge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you paint the mule yourself Jorge? If so that's very good, and interesting subject as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hart (Mar 27, 2012)

Hah, that's a nice topic! 
Never thought of that actually. :thumbsup:
just think!Mules are still used now in some Asian countries. 
Why not collect mules then?


_____________________
Convert mkv to avi


----------



## JenaLove (Apr 4, 2012)

that's a very great mule lalo:thumbsup:


----------



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

... Greetings fellow modeling. Just announce that I have edited the page on my website dedicated to the war between Australia and Japan during WWII in Papua New Guinea. For this collection is made the mule. See my page on the new website: 1/10 scale. / Site: Kokoda. ...: 
------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------
http://zurribulli.ucoz.com/index.html
------------------------------------------------
Sincerely ... Jorge.:thumbsup:


----------

